# First Turkey! what a WILD hunt!



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

UncleNorby said:


> I hear there is a fall season


My property is in an area that doesn't have a fall season. However, as much as I find I like turkey hunting, deer hunting is a passion and fall is for deer hunting (jmho).


----------



## UncleNorby (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm the same way. I'd entertain fall tukey hunting more if I were to shoot a big buck with my bow early in the season. I actually walk up on quite a few turkeys while still-hunting for deer.


----------

